# Returning A Filter To BA's



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Dont know where this goes..

Will Big Al's accept returns on filters? I dont want to exchange I want to return it and get store credit. Its only been used for a couple days and I have the receipt.

They close at 9 so I can't call them and see


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Dont know where this goes..
> 
> Will Big Al's accept returns on filters? I dont want to exchange I want to return it and get store credit. Its only been used for a couple days and I have the receipt.
> 
> They close at 9 so I can't call them and see


What kind of filter is it and was it sealed in plastic????
Depends on why you are returning. If it's a warranty issue where there is something wrong with it.....you may have to deal with the manufacture.

...Ralph


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If it is used, you may have trouble getting even store credit for it.

If it was brand new, unopened, you could easily get store credit for it.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Its used but barely, it wasnt sealed it was just in a box, and nothing wrong with it I just have a different one that is much quieter that I'd rather use.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

If you have everything it came with including every piece of paper....I would dry all parts very well with a non abrasive cloth so no water stains or stratches are present and put everything back in box. Try to return by saying that you got it for a present and would like store credit instead for other products.
If all does not work out for you.....you may take a little loss and post it for sale here. 

...Ralph


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think they will charge you a 25% restocking fee


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope not :S , I guess I'll see tomorrow


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought a pump from BA's (Newmarket) earlier this year (March/April-ish?), used it for a day, realised it wasn't powerful enough to serve it's intended purpose, then returned it in all it's packaging - no questions asked, no hassle given.

Admittedly, I did swap it immediately for a marginally larger (more expensive) unit, and not for a store credit, but if there's other 'stuff' you need...???


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Its used but barely, .


I think Filters are kinda like Underwear even if they are "Used Barely" they are not going to be worth as much to anyone else


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I returned it, after 5 minutes of them checking to make sure it really was making weird noises I was given store credit, it cost me 29.99 + tax to buy, and I just picked up a heater that was 29.99, no extra cost!

Good for me.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

cool man, glad to hear it worked out


----------

